# newbie with ground fogger ???



## petervan (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow.....great forum! 
I have been reading extensively about foggers. I would like to purchase something that puts the fog along the ground. I know of a few but they seem to get poor reviews from forum members. The better ones (VEI, etc) don't seem to offer the ground type fogger.
Help!!
Can anyone reco a good ground fogger?
Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your right, some foggers are better then others. But I think its the use of a chiller of some kind that does more to putting the fog on the ground where you would like it. I have used something as simple as a 6ft length of 8 inch stove pipe with a bag of ice that I poured into it and put the fogger on one end.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea stay away from the store bought ground foggers they suck. Just get your a good fogger of at least 700 watts or more and build a fog chiller. You will get better results and be better off. Their are tons of how to's on how to build them. I use the one from Gotfog.com


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

We use a Chauvet and a ProFogger fog machine and this chiller: http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/projects/fog_chiller/ 
The fogger/chiller works very well, but wind/breezes can be our worst enemy. We always plan for several placement options for the foggers, then set them up at dusk, depending upon the direction of the wind.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

consultlkr said:


> We use a Chauvet and a ProFogger fog machine and this chiller: http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/projects/fog_chiller/
> The fogger/chiller works very well, but wind/breezes can be our worst enemy. We always plan for several placement options for the foggers, then set them up at dusk, depending upon the direction of the wind.


I do the exact same thing and test several different placement options so I can place them depending on the direction of the wind of breeze that night. It is a very good idea because you don't want to waste your money on a machine and time building all this stuff and have your fog be carried away from your haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

